# Pricing my GTR



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

With heavy heart unfortunately I will be selling my GTR soon... I'm currently approaching dealerships as I want to get a hassle free and quick sale but would appreciate if peeps could give me an idea what price should I be targetting?

Details of the car :

59 plate Black Edition, 28,000 miles
Full Nissan service history and Litchfields history after warranty expired
Litchfields warranty until 1st of Feb 2014
Stage 1 (Litchfields) with Milltek y pipe /w upgraded gearbox software 2012
48 months service done last month
Upgraded subwoofer (from this forum)
Reverse camera (Litchfields) with Nissan rear parking sensors
4 new MPSS tyres (275/305) <800 miles on them
Steering lock and bellhousing done (receipts to prove)

Bad points :

Wheels need refurb (not very obvious, could get done by dealer I bought from if you near Cambridge)
Front splitter probably needs touching up

I am hoping to get around £35,000 but I guess that would be impossible from a dealership? Should I be happy with £33,000?

Any advice/thoughts welcomed! :thumbsup:


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Try advertising it on here first, dealer would offer you about £28,000.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd have thought that a dealer would offer you more than £28k for it. Low 30's probably from a dealer.

If you hang on you would probably get £35k but you'd have to wait for the right buyer, should sell immediately at £32-33k.

I paid £35k in Feb for a 09, stage 1 with 5 months remaining Litchfield warranty albeit with only 12k on the clock. I think yours is worth that.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Warranty is transferable which is good (the Litchfield one) 

I'd say £35k private / £33k trade (if PX) in would be about right. If a trader was to buy straight probably then around £30k if your not giving any business back in there direction towards a new car. Especially this time of year, it's not really 'GT-R season' that sort of car is more sought April - September where values creep up. 

Aside from that it's Xmas a lot less trade in buying / selling cars anyway and in 21 days time the car in theory becomes 'another year old' as we hit 2014.

Pretty sure webuyanycar will make you an offer of £8000 and tell you it's the most amazing offer you'll get and should take it.

Whats next on your car list? Would it be fair to say / assume from your posts on the forum you never quite clicked with the GT-R with minor niggles and perhaps inability to use it to it's full potential due to UK roads etc? Its certainly not a car for everyone but least you can say you ticked that box and had one


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Pretty sure webuyanycar will make you an offer of £8000 and tell you it's the most amazing offer you'll get and should take it.


lol i'll give you 9k


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have £28k waiting if you get stuck lol! Easily a £32-34k car


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

I would have thought at the moment it's not the best time to sell.

£34-35K now seems realistic but April / May time I would have thought poss + £3k on that IF you can wait.

It is a 59 plate so is a "step up" in some peoples eyes from the 09 plate without the Nav etc.

You can always come down so don't set the bar too low, difficult to raise after the event


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

majestic said:


> Try advertising it on here first, dealer would offer you about £28,000.


That sounds about right from a Merc dealer lol. Got offered that around a year ago


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Satan said:


> I would have thought at the moment it's not the best time to sell.
> 
> £34-35K now seems realistic but April / May time I would have thought poss + £3k on that IF you can wait.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking but it's a big gamble - the Litchfield warranty expires before May plus more mileage etc etc. A lot of interest but as always pricing is an issue


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

You are spot on Andy  Don't get me wrong - I absolutely love the GTR and it's painful selling her but a must is a must. If I won the lottery without a doubt I will keep the GTR and keep spending the £££ required to keep her tip top whilst running another car as daily.

GTR performance wise for me is just out of this world but I have to be honest and say that there are some niggles here and there that I'm not comfortable with. Let's just say it has been a bitter sweet romance but everytime I plant the foot down the car never fails to give me a smile even when the day has been shite... :smokin: What can I say, for the price there's nothing else better you can buy out there but the GTR!

I'm looking at other more sensible options as replacement - currently a 09 E63 AMG and also a very nicely specced 11 plate S5 /w B&O which was unfortunately sold just before I call. Also looking at the newer IS-Fs.



EAndy said:


> Whats next on your car list? Would it be fair to say / assume from your posts on the forum you never quite clicked with the GT-R with minor niggles and perhaps inability to use it to it's full potential due to UK roads etc? Its certainly not a car for everyone but least you can say you ticked that box and had one


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've sold and bought both my R35 GT-Rs on this forum and all four transactions have been trouble free.

Worth a try?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I've sold and bought both my R35 GT-Rs on this forum and all four transactions have been trouble free.
> 
> Worth a try?


Definitely thinking about that too. I'm just trying a few dealerships at the moment and if that doesn't really work out I will advertise on this forum - would prefer if the car goes to someone who will cherish her.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Automotive Dreams in Birmingham seem to go through a few doing SOR's, worth a try? A member on here has brought from them and I've dealt with them trouble free so far.

Without wanting to make the SOR they charge public,it's not a great deal at all IMO!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> Automotive Dreams in Birmingham seem to go through a few doing SOR's, worth a try? A member on here has brought from them and I've dealt with them trouble free so far.
> 
> Without wanting to make the SOR they charge public,it's not a great deal at all IMO!


Going to sound like a noob asking this but...what does SOR mean? 

Saw a very nice RS5 but it's about 5k out of budget lol.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Going to sound like a noob asking this but...what does SOR mean?


Sale or return


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah ok. Nice M3 on Automotive Dreams too might make a cheeky enquiry


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate to say it, but all of the cars you've mentioned are in a different performance league to the GT-R.

I hope you'll be OK with the change.


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

Go for Mercedes CLS from before 2010, they are great and look nice too!

It's not a GT-R though..


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Keep it, and stick a proper GTR engine in it from SVM
Say an 850R or more!! It will be like taking ownership of a Veyron
More smiles with money still in your pocket!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I hate to say it, but all of the cars you've mentioned are in a different performance league to the GT-R.
> 
> I hope you'll be OK with the change.


Yes, to be honest I realised no other car will replace the GTR in terms of performance unless I spend over 100k...

Just looking for something that will keep me happy until I've saved up enough to get myself another GTR and then unleash the mods.

I have big plans for the GTR but unfortunately finances doesn't really allow the plans to be carried out any time soon and I don't want to run the GTR on a shoestring so best sell while she is still in her prime condition...

I did do some man maths and if I do keep the current car I know I'll spend at least 1k next Feb for warranty...then pads and brakes...then Stage 5...you get the idea


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

On a side note I have an M3 E93 convertible that I want to sell.. 
Advert going up soon but PM if you want to know more?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Get something completely normal.

Minimal cost, running expenses etc.. and look forward to getting back in a GT-R while saving a fortune and having next to no depreciation.

PLUS you'll appreciate the GT-R so much more in future...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> On a side note I have an M3 E93 convertible that I want to sell..
> Advert going up soon but PM if you want to know more?


Ah nice one mate but I'm afraid that I'm not a fan of verts  GLWTS tho!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

lol you sound very much like my missus  I know that's the best thing to do now but won't hurt to shop around 



CT17 said:


> Get something completely normal.
> 
> Minimal cost, running expenses etc.. and look forward to getting back in a GT-R while saving a fortune and having next to no depreciation.
> 
> PLUS you'll appreciate the GT-R so much more in future...


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

FYI, i sold my 59 plate UMS with 78,000, yep 78,000 miles on the clock for £28,500 via auto trader in about 20 mins of advertising! the guy bought it without even seeing the car. it was absolutely covered in stone chips too as all my milage is motorway and i put this in the ad too! the residuals on these are really good in my opinion. 

just thought i would share....


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

smikee said:


> FYI, i sold my 59 plate UMS with 78,000, yep 78,000 miles on the clock for £28,500 via auto trader in about 20 mins of advertising! the guy bought it without even seeing the car. it was absolutely covered in stone chips too as all my milage is motorway and i put this in the ad too! the residuals on these are really good in my opinion.
> 
> just thought i would share....


Wow that's very nice!!! It's a cat and mouse game I guess selling the GTR... just need to hold up for the right offer.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't leave us - you'll regret it.

But, if you do go, listen to Richard's advice and buy something normal.

Failing that get an A5. If you need any advice on those, I've learned a lot from previous adventures and I have some good contacts! It's a beautiful car.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Have you considered a Jaguar XFR or XKR?

I have both as well as my GTR and the Jags are very impressive and more refined especially if you can get the Supercharged 5L (510bhp) one rather than the pre-2009 Supercharged 4.2L (420bhp).


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Wow that's very nice!!! It's a cat and mouse game I guess selling the GTR... just need to hold up for the right offer.


hold tight bud, you won't be disappointed. :squintdan


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear your selling up fella, though if you ever get the itch give me a shout and you can take mine for a spin


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

isub said:


> Sorry to hear your selling up fella, though if you ever get the itch give me a shout and you can take mine for a spin


Thanks mate :bowdown1: A hard decision to make trust me!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

wilwak said:


> Have you considered a Jaguar XFR or XKR?
> 
> I have both as well as my GTR and the Jags are very impressive and more refined especially if you can get the Supercharged 5L (510bhp) one rather than the pre-2009 Supercharged 4.2L (420bhp).


Ah good shout... had a brief encounter with a XK-RS and they do sound lovely. Will definitely give this a though.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Don't leave us - you'll regret it.
> 
> But, if you do go, listen to Richard's advice and buy something normal.
> 
> Failing that get an A5. If you need any advice on those, I've learned a lot from previous adventures and I have some good contacts! It's a beautiful car.


Just exploring options at the moment Adam. I'm really tempted of going for the S5 circa 28-30k. Decent performance and B&O seem to come as standard on them.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Have you driven S5's, I found them quite dull. Interior is pretty poor as well, hasn't changed at all in the last 6/7 years, I had one in 2007! ended with up in a 330d x drive. Only mistake I made was getting white, never getting a white car again.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

robsm said:


> Have you driven S5's, I found them quite dull. Interior is pretty poor as well, hasn't changed at all in the last 6/7 years, I had one in 2007! ended with up in a 330d x drive. Only mistake I made was getting white, never getting a white car again.


Looking forward to test driving one. I know the interior is dated now but being an Audi it feels solid and well built. We run a 10 plate Q7 as family runabout and it still feels solid today after all the abuse it gets 

Performance wise I know it won't be a patch on the GTR though... Is the 330dxDrive AWD btw?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The interior was updated on the facelift but only with trim materials and subtle things like gear knob design. Also the sat nav received a big change.

I do t find it dated at all whereas the shocking e90 3 series interior feels and looks like a step back from the E46.

You can't compare a BMW inside to an Audi. Different class.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> The interior was updated on the facelift but only with trim materials and subtle things like gear knob design. Also the sat nav received a big change.
> 
> I do t find it dated at all whereas the shocking e90 3 series interior feels and looks like a step back from the E46.
> 
> You can't compare a BMW inside to an Audi. Different class.


The ones I'm looking at are 11/62 plates and yes there has been a slight facelift.

RS5 would be sweet but they are out of budget range so looking at S5s. Apparently it is easy to get extra 80-90bhp from the engine.

Just hope the MY11/12 will drop to mid 30s in around 2 years time then I shall be back


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

RS5 is not that good and looks too much like a regular A5 in my opinion.
But then I hate cars that all look the same and blend in, which most Audis do.

S5 is far more tunable for a lower price, just a remap works wonders.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CT17 said:


> RS5 is not that good and looks too much like a regular A5 in my opinion.
> But then I hate cars that all look the same and blend in, which most Audis do.
> 
> S5 is far more tunable for a lower price, just a remap works wonders.


Been mulling over an RS4 for about the last 6 months...agree they do look just like normal Black Edition Audis (we have one and it is main reason I do not change as don't want two A4 Avants).

Great cars but not as fast as GTR but probably more fun on a day to day basis


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Beware of the S5, the V8NA is not that tunable, the 3.0v6 turbo is.

That saidm I agree with Richard above, these are bland cars with no redemption when you take the drive into consideration.

Beautiful but very common.

If going the A5 route, I'd far rather the 3.0 tdi s-tronic than the RS5. It's incredibly underwhelming stepping back after the gtr.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> The ones I'm looking at are 11/62 plates and yes there has been a slight facelift.
> 
> RS5 would be sweet but they are out of budget range so looking at S5s. Apparently it is easy to get extra 80-90bhp from the engine.
> 
> Just hope the MY11/12 will drop to mid 30s in around 2 years time then I shall be back


Have you considered The RS3 Might not be your Cup Of Tea but 410 - 420 BHP with a £600 Map and you have a Sub 4 Sec 0-60 mph Real Wolf in Sheep's Clothing
I used to use Xtreme on SOR but unfortunately they have now ceased trading but it is a way of maybe getting that little be more from a Sale although handing over your Car before Money has changed Hands is a daunting experience


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I think one of the aim is to blend in... let's just say I've got some discouraging comments at work from bosses...

Got a call from a friendly BMW sales manager today and he presented me with some attractive deals for new (unregistered) cars with some cash my way. Tempting but would like to see best I can get out of the deal.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> I think one of the aim is to blend in...


Any premium badged car that sells by the bucket load is ideal then.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> I think one of the aim is to blend in... let's just say I've got some discouraging comments at work from bosses...


Really? I can't get my head round that but then again I've never had a boss so don't have experience of that, is it a jealousy thing or an image thing? I've always been live and let live.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> ..........is it a jealousy thing or an image thing?.


I think its a letting yourself be someone's bitch thing....


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Could be jealously could be image who knows, also heard that car is attracting unwanted attention to the sites.

Hopefully my career prospects will change in 1-2 years so I'll be back in a GTR...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Could be jealously could be image who knows, also heard that car is attracting unwanted attention to the sites.
> 
> Hopefully my career prospects will change in 1-2 years so I'll be back in a GTR...


Doesn't make sense at all. Either go buy a run about for work, or if they want to dictate what you drive, then tell them to buy you a company car.

Grow some balls man


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Doesn't make sense at all. Either go buy a run about for work, or if they want to dictate what you drive, then tell them to buy you a company car.
> 
> Grow some balls man


Can't afford running 3 cars at the moment 

That is not the reason I'm selling though and no one is asking me to change my car, just get a lot of remarks about it.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Could be jealously could be image who knows, also heard that car is attracting unwanted attention to the sites.
> 
> Hopefully my career prospects will change in 1-2 years so I'll be back in a GTR...


My MD encouraged me to get rid of Audi A8 and get GTR! Take it to customers houses, meetings and our construction sites and only get positive attention- those who know what it is want to ask loads of questions and those who don't just think it's a Nissan...if I turned up in a porsche or m3 which have established image problems it would not go down well

You worked hard for the GTR - enjoy it, having gone sensible after first GTR I was back within 6 months - I do keep flirting with selling as never had a car this long but Adam keeps me focused on staying with GTR!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Can't afford running 3 cars at the moment
> 
> That is not the reason I'm selling though and no one is asking me to change my car, just get a lot of remarks about it.


What do you do, if you don't mind me asking?

It's a bit weird that someone would take offence.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> My MD encouraged me to get rid of Audi A8 and get GTR! Take it to customers houses, meetings and our construction sites and only get positive attention- those who know what it is want to ask loads of questions and those who don't just think it's a Nissan...if I turned up in a porsche or m3 which have established image problems it would not go down well
> 
> You worked hard for the GTR - enjoy it, having gone sensible after first GTR I was back within 6 months - I do keep flirting with selling as never had a car this long but Adam keeps me focused on staying with GTR!


Nice one! Good on ya MD lol! I suspect sometimes my bosses doesn't like the questioning from clients why I drive a more expensive car compared to theirs  Who knows but maybe some people doesn't that.

Very hard for me to make this decision trust me - took couple of good months to get to this stage lol.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> What do you do, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> It's a bit weird that someone would take offence.


IT.
No one has directly told me they take offense but you can sometimes feel the vibe. Who knows maybe just me.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> IT.
> No one has directly told me they take offense but you can sometimes feel the vibe. Who knows maybe just me.


Fairy nuff.

Sometimes a change is for the best. You can always get another one if you miss it, as I have done yesterday.

Another car I miss is my e90 M3. I'd have another today. No where near the performance of a GTR, but a lot more fun to drive, but the other chaps might be right. Get something normal for a bit and reassess.

If it was a case of someone taking offense, I'd get it wrapped in chrome, put some neons on it and take the exhaust off. F**k em


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Fairy nuff.
> 
> Sometimes a change is for the best. You can always get another one if you miss it, as I have done yesterday.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Flynn. If somebody is taking offence then get some neon lights and a bonkers wrap. 

Don't get rid because of other people. Only get rid if you don't want it any more.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

We sometimes have high profile client visits and my car gets asked a lot - I guess some directors are tired of answering why they don't drive the GTR 

Sad I know but I've become very attached to the GTR - it's the longest car I've kept thus far but sadly this time I need to let the head win.

Taking my time though as I don't want to regret the next car too quickly. E92 M3 also on the cards but I'm looking out for the right spec. The face lifted versions looks good but still out of price right at the moment.

Might be a silly question but curious to know what people think. I've just got four new tyres on the car and done less than 800 miles on them so far. If I sell next year say around February/March time I estimate that I'd probably do 1800-2000 miles on the tyres (non track use). As a buyer will that make you consider offering less?

Same with the servicing and MOT (which was done same time as tyres)... will 2-3 months make a difference in selling price?


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Tyres with only 2k miles road use wouldn't make me offer less. The closeness of the MOT and service would though.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

So it's been done - got a cracking deal on a low miles 60 plate M3 (with service pack!) that I can't resist; just waiting for confirmation to come through... 

I'm definitely going to miss my GTR loads and hopefully I can be in a position to be back into GTR ownership one day...


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope your boss appreciates your sacrifice and doesn't mind those snowy days when you can't get into work now


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Neanderthal said:


> I hope your boss appreciates your sacrifice and doesn't mind those snowy days when you can't get into work now


haha lol yeah hope he does  

Just checked and apparently this is the Competition Pack with "frozen" (matt) paintwork. Still can't believe I got the offer I did and to be honest getting tad worried now as still haven't got the phone call / email as promised


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Check the paintwork then cause isn't it notorious for being affected by bird lime? A bit rich when we own GTRs with their ultra soft paint I know.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Neanderthal said:


> Check the paintwork then cause isn't it notorious for being affected by bird lime? A bit rich when we own GTRs with their ultra soft paint I know.


Yeah the paintwork is a bit of a pain to match. Durability wise not much different from normal paintwork (matt varnish vs gloss) but if you have a scratch on a panel most likely it's a full body respray lol. Might go to Paul for a wrap if (touch wood) there's a need, pearlescent Imola Orange..mmmmmmm


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> So it's been done - got a cracking deal on a low miles 60 plate M3 (with service pack!) that I can't resist; just waiting for confirmation to come through...
> 
> I'm definitely going to miss my GTR loads and hopefully I can be in a position to be back into GTR ownership one day...


Very nice car indeed and a great choice :bowdown1:

I worked out our family budget the other week and the cost of having the GT-R was a touch eye-watering. But...it's a stage 4 with lots of other mods too so the £ spent I would never see back if I sold it. Doesn't stop me considering alternatives though and the M3 would be one of them...or a R8 V8....or...etc, etc


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

E92 looks good! What kind of spec does it have? DCT or manual?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

So, what are the first mods for the M3? De-cat & fruity exhaust?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Karls said:


> So, what are the first mods for the M3? De-cat & fruity exhaust?


Everyone keeps talking about the OEM exhaust mod where you basically either put in straight pipes or cover the pipes in the backbox, costs around £100/150 depending on where you go for it, i should be doing that to mine soon!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Henry 145 said:


> You worked hard for the GTR - enjoy it, having gone sensible after first GTR I was back within 6 months - I do keep flirting with selling as never had a car this long but Adam keeps me focused on staying with GTR!


I know where you are coming from but keep coming back to the car as it remains perfect for me.

I had a serious revelation when contemplating a lottery win spend recently, and hand on heart, there's nothing at any price point that would take me away from the GT-R at the moment. I'd quite like a 458 spyder, but that would be as well, and would never be a daily driver.

For me, it's the modding without crippling the value that does it. Yeah you don't get your money back but unlike other cars at this price, you don't lose money. I need to keep modding or I do get bored.

You only have to look at the work that Litchfields have done with ecutek and you can see why it's difficult for me to look elsewhere. 

A few months go by and a little uxbridge based software company brings out a whole raft of features for a niche market "supercar" that make it devastatingly more drivable, and if not, then at least more enjoyable and all for the bargain price of maybe a few hundred pounds at a time. Admittedly I don't let money get in the way of modding if I can help it, but you can't argue with the modding fix that ecutek provides, and it just lasts and lasts. The Litchfield traction control has opened up several months of winter GT-R enjoyment that were previously off the cards.

You just won't get that if buying a car from any other marque, least of all a mainstream high volume german one!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks all  

It's the Competition Pack spec so inaddition to the facelifted rear lights it's also got a more fun/advanced traction control, lowered 10mm, and CSL BBS style wheels (which I think looks much better than the standard M3s).

Also got all the usual toys, DCT, wide screen nav and Harman Kardon sound system. Auto start stop and Brake Force regen too lol.

You might not get all the costs back from modding but it definitely attracts buyers. Mine with Stage 1, Milltek and upgraded gearbox s/ware seems popular. Few months left on Litchfield warranty helped too 

Plans for mods? Thinking in the lines of supercharging, big brake kit and Akra exhausts but keeping it sensible for at least few months lol. First ever mod is to convert the yellow-ish "angel eyes" to white.
The car is under AUC warranty so I really don't want to invalidate that just yet - I heard there's an M-Sport performance exhaust that is warranty friendly and sounds nice.

Adam : You are spot on about the GTR - it's definitely a hard choice for me to let go but I will still stick around this forum the GTR will always be in my heard the best car I've owned. Who knows when financial circumstances improve I'll be back in one 

The M3 will not match the GTRs pace in any way but it is a good all-rounder and cheaper to run which is what I am after for now


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hey mate, 

Congratulations on a great car. I am currently borrowing my brothers E92 M3 Competition pack too, all the same features as yours but in white instead. GREAT CAR. Don't get me wrong I love the effortlessness of the GTR, and with mine being 900bhp its on another level to the M3 but the BMW is just such a nice place to be and the gearbox... wow, better than the GTR's I think, plus it has 7 gears too. The car is super tail happy, but its a really nice ride and gives a very rewarding drive. My brother has the BMW M sport seats which are a nice touch. The sound system and multimedia centre is amazing, it pairs no issues everytime with my phone, the call quality is great, the bass is thumping (sub located under seat i think), and my bro also has the exhaust mod you talk about which sounds awesome when the car is opened up. Really lovely sound. Really warming to this car a lot  , dangerous hey. Love how the handles illuminate at night to let you see where they are, all the little touches are very very nice. 

You will be a very pleased man. Enjoy safely.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh dear, sounds like Haroon has modded a little too far!


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hahahaha, is there such a thing Adam? I miss my GTR loads and the M3 blends in, especially in London, whereas the GTR gets people taking pictures all the time, but I have to give credit where credit is due, and the E92 M3 is a really really nice car. Surprised you are not a fan of the interior Adam, sure it's not quite got the 'cockpit' feeling of the older E36 and E46 cars, but it is very solid, ergonomic and feels nice to the touch too. I like how it doesn't feel too old man 'Merc' style.

H


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, although I hate BMWs, the time I spent in Iain's was enough to convince me I was ruling it out based on bias against the brand.

I've borrowed an E46 extensively and even owned one for a week, and inside it was just a MUCH nicer place to be than the E90 3 series. The design is just a retrograde step. far too minimalist and if anything the materials felt older and more plasticky.

I actually prefer the feel of a Mercedes interior and audi are just on a different planet designwise.

I think you are either a bmw man or a vag/audi man. I am the latter.

I've always felt that BMW were up their own arses about their driving dynamics and developed an arrogance about their own cars that enabled them to dismiss the opposition as inferior. They prioritise dynamics over eg interior design.

Dynamically they are still ahead, but reading about what audi has done with the R8 S-tronic, perhaps audi are capable of matching them if desired. Audi and Mercedes have easily got their number when it comes to cockpit design and the feeling of quality.

Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks dude! I went for the one with HK as I like my music with a little bass. Bass thumping under the seat? Sure to please the ladies lol :squintdan

900bhp GTR? Wow... any build thread?



splking said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Congratulations on a great car. I am currently borrowing my brothers E92 M3 Competition pack too, all the same features as yours but in white instead. GREAT CAR. Don't get me wrong I love the effortlessness of the GTR, and with mine being 900bhp its on another level to the M3 but the BMW is just such a nice place to be and the gearbox... wow, better than the GTR's I think, plus it has 7 gears too. The car is super tail happy, but its a really nice ride and gives a very rewarding drive. My brother has the BMW M sport seats which are a nice touch. The sound system and multimedia centre is amazing, it pairs no issues everytime with my phone, the call quality is great, the bass is thumping (sub located under seat i think), and my bro also has the exhaust mod you talk about which sounds awesome when the car is opened up. Really lovely sound. Really warming to this car a lot  , dangerous hey. Love how the handles illuminate at night to let you see where they are, all the little touches are very very nice.
> 
> You will be a very pleased man. Enjoy safely.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack!


No worries mate  I did have a look at 2010/11 RS5s as well but they are all out of my budget range (plus I don't really connect with the front end looks). Awesome machines though, twin turbo V8 AWD! The Stronic box not as engaging as the M3 DCT though.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Dynamically I wouldn't compare the M3 with the RS5. The BMW is s much more engaging drive.

RS5 is normally aspirated though, not twin turbo.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FFS I knew something will go wrong and it did! Got a call earlier from the Sales Manager saying the car needed a special part on "back order" so it will take 10 days! Asked him what part it is he doesn't even know! Very cheeky telling me that nothing needs doing to the car and also waiting until today to tell me about this.

I've told him I want the deposit back and reject the car if I cannot collect by this Saturday. Would've expected better customer service!


----------



## f.s. (Dec 19, 2012)

Funny,

I went the way from a 2011 E92 M3 Manual to my GT-R and there are
some things I raelly miss these days:

The V8
The V8
The V8

the nice manual gearbox
stupid RWD drifting
and the build Quality.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

f.s. said:


> Funny,
> 
> I went the way from a 2011 E92 M3 Manual to my GT-R and there are
> some things I raelly miss these days:
> ...


I had a drive in Iain Litchfield's m3 and whilst great car I could not get over lack of torque compared to GTR...to be fair to m3 I have found this with r8 v10 and rs4...it's what keeps me in the GTR...if I ever sold the GTR I would have to reset my brain!


----------



## letsr35 (Dec 27, 2013)

hi, we are intrested in your gtr can you pm us details of how much you been opffered on p/x :thumbsup:


----------



## Locum (Oct 5, 2013)

letsr35 said:


> hi, we are intrested in your gtr can you pm us details of how much you been opffered on p/x :thumbsup:


Are you a trader?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Locum said:


> Are you a trader?


Sounds like it...another I have spotted today as well


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well what a day - I've politely requested a refund from the original dealer and paid a deposit on a similiar model at another dealer in London - picking it up tomorrow!

Have to pay more in the end but at least I get 2 years warranty included and not getting fobbed around.

Lack of torque will be definitely noticeable in a N/A car but the V8 isn't that bad. I know I will definitely miss the GTR but it's time I've moved on. Watch this space I might be back in a GTR one day!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Well what a day - I've politely requested a refund from the original dealer and paid a deposit on a similiar model at another dealer in London - picking it up tomorrow!
> 
> Have to pay more in the end but at least I get 2 years warranty included and not getting fobbed around.
> 
> Lack of torque will be definitely noticeable in a N/A car but the V8 isn't that bad. I know I will definitely miss the GTR but it's time I've moved on. Watch this space I might be back in a GTR one day!


Congrats - did you get decent price for the GTR?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Congrats - did you get decent price for the GTR?


Well not what I wanted but let's just say it's a decent price after asking around a few places. It's already provisionally sold it seems!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well after a bad start to the day (forgot mobile and ran into HPI issues) I am happy to report I'm now a proud owner of a Frozen Grey Comp Pack M3!

Initial thoughts : Although the lack of torque is immediately apparent compared to my last car it's still a very enjoyable car to drive. I am more confident to push the car harder and also glad to be back in a RWD. That V8 soundtrack is just lovely!

Another plus is all the toys and how the interior is squeak/rattle free! Really nice place to be in and carbon everywhere too.

Still need to learn more about the controls etc though but already did my first mod - converting DRL to LEDs. It doesn't light the outer rings too brightly but to be honest I actually prefer it this way. Next project is to convert all interior lights to LED


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

It took me 12months to work out the MDM mode is the most fun..!

I didn't even know it existed until I had a good play about.

Nice day to day car....

Dan...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

DanielM3 said:


> It took me 12months to work out the MDM mode is the most fun..!
> 
> I didn't even know it existed until I had a good play about.
> 
> ...


Definitely - a very good all rounder. The back seats fold too so I might be able to get me bike in there  Plenty of gadgets too in the iDrive so will keep me happy  Lucky I went for the HK system - bass is tight and nice!

Still learning the car so don't want to push it too hard but had little fun at a roundabout and surprised at how much the tail end is let to slide before the DSC takes over.

edit: The SOS button is so cool!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks stunning there's something about the m3 and c63 which make me want one in the future!! Enjoy


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

You should make a new thread, mate. Love these cars.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

sw20GTS said:


> Definitely - a very good all rounder. The back seats fold too so I might be able to get me bike in there  Plenty of gadgets too in the iDrive so will keep me happy  Lucky I went for the HK system - bass is tight and nice!
> 
> Still learning the car so don't want to push it too hard but had little fun at a roundabout and surprised at how much the tail end is let to slide before the DSC takes over.
> 
> edit: The SOS button is so cool!


It's not just the fact you have a SOS button, it's the fire button off a jet fighter...:flame::flame:

Daniel...


----------

